# Airplane Hangar



## Kono_33 (Sep 2, 2008)

Anybody here own a airplane hangar type of place? Would like to see some blue prints and ideas.


----------



## Beck (Sep 4, 2008)

I've seen a huge 3 stall garage and in the last stall was a small jet. Not sure about blue prints and whatnot. Just saying I've seen it.


----------



## athos76 (Sep 8, 2008)

Go to any pilot store and pick up a plane trader.  In the classifieds section there are quite a bit of blueprints available.


----------



## FredRogers (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm sure the large steel storage buildings you buy could be used as airplane storage provided you can fit the wings.


----------



## Neo (Sep 12, 2008)

Do the wings typically have the ability to fold up?

It may be cheaper to build it yourself like a barn raising


----------



## sajis18 (Nov 6, 2009)

A hangar is a closed structure to hold aircraft in protective storage. Most hangars are built of metal, but wood and concrete are other materials used. The word hangar comes from a northern French dialect, and means "cattle pen."

Hangars protect aircraft from weather and ultraviolet light. Hangars may be used as an enclosed repair shop or, in some cases, an assembly area. Additionally, hangars keep secret aircraft hidden from satellites or spyplanes.

Aircraft storage halls on aircraft carriers and ships are also known as hangars................................


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Feb 11, 2010)

Why not try to search for some ideas of the hangar blueprint? I guess it's not that easy to build it on your own. Why not try to ask some architect or designers to do that for you? If you can afford a plane, sure thing you can afford the hangar and an architect to do the job as well.


----------

